# Paris Lake in Floyd County



## whiskers (Sep 5, 2008)

Any one up here in Rome Ga ever fish Paris Lake.  Floyd College owns it and is supposed to be open to fishing accoring to DNR web site. It is only 52 acres.


Whiskers


----------



## gamike (Sep 5, 2008)

is that the one behind the college?


----------



## whiskers (Sep 5, 2008)

Floyd college owns it


----------



## cjbullet (Sep 5, 2008)

do believe its the one behind the college. They drained it several years ago. had some good fish in there. I think it even has a very small ramp.

jason


----------



## whiskers (Sep 5, 2008)

according to dnr web site it has a boat ramp. I have not seen it I just moved here and checking on line for possible fishing lakes   
Any body know about any fishable small lakes here in Floyd county


----------



## Getbentrods (Sep 5, 2008)

Man you got all kind of places to fish in floyd county! You got the lock and dam, brushy branch, rocky mountain pfa, and all the rivers.


----------



## sylvan99 (Sep 5, 2008)

There are a some good small lakes to fish here in Floyd county. Rocky Mtn Project has the Antioch lake which is open all the time and Heath Lake which is only open the first ten days of the month. There is also Lake Marvin which is up near the pocket. I dont think its in floyd but its close enough to fish. Plus, youve got all the rivers too choose from.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 5, 2008)

thanks I know about those I was asking about small lakes to fish as I do not own a boat and perfer small lakes t  fish.

Whiskers


----------



## sasquatch hunter (Sep 5, 2008)

*bank fishing*

Paris or Garden Lakes(in west rome) would probably be about the easiest bank access lakes to fish, neither of them are great fisheries though, but it beats work.

I used to fish Paris in between classes when I was at floyd I could catch alot of fish, just not anything to brag about.

A lot of people fish from the bank at the lock and dam, they do pretty good when the crappie or whites are biting.

Some folks fish from the bank at brushy branch also. Never seen anybody catching that much from the bank there, maybe some catfish.

There is some bank access at Rocky Mountain PFA also.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Sep 8, 2008)

I work right behind Paris lake and have fished it several times.  A co-worker and I caught several nice shellcracker/bream last year and he caught a couple real nice channel cats last year.  1 broke off, and the other over 4#.  The largest shellie I caught last year was over 2#.  I've heard tell that there is good cattin over on the side farthest from the ramp, but that's a long walk totin tackleboxes and rods.  


Haven't caught much of anything this year...cept some huge ol soft-shell turtles.

I think the drought really it hurt it last year and this year it is full of turtles.


Now, the lock and dam......I caught some real nice crappies there this past spring.  Not a lot in numbers, but the ones I caught were all real nice.  Haven't fished it since it got hot.


----------

